# Anyone fished Shalimar or cinco bridge latley?



## Josh G. (Dec 3, 2009)

has anyone fished these lately?


----------



## bombtosser (Oct 5, 2007)

we didn't fish it this morning,but ran the boat by there. therewas tons of bait markup around the bridge, there's got to be trout or drum around there.the back bayous around there looked dead. no fish sign at all in the shallow water.


----------



## jt (Mar 15, 2009)

buddy of mine said there were some HUGE sheepies on the cinco bayou bridge. and we always catch grouper on the shalimar bridge winter round.


----------



## flatsfever (Jun 5, 2008)

Went Saturday night (19th) with live shrimp. Caught 5 mangroves between 8" - 12" and got busted off 3 times. Wasn't bad just really, really cold.


----------



## Josh G. (Dec 3, 2009)

ya i went out there man it was to cold ha stayed about a hour or so and got ate everytime. on finger mullet


----------

